# RIP good buddy .



## mmcmdl (Feb 26, 2021)

The voice of Baltimore . Got the news our co-worker passed away last night of a heart attack . Unilever employee for 30 plus years . Was currently employed at Domino Sugar in Balto . Union secretary for many years . Another # off the cell phone .  RIP Richie Robusto .


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 26, 2021)

Sorry to hear, all to common at our age. Carpe Deim, all the more reason. Mike


----------



## Aukai (Feb 26, 2021)

Sorry to hear that Dave, we have to listen to what or body is telling us. Denial is one of the major contributors of cardiac death. "It's nothing", "it will go away" has killed a lot of people. Not saying that happened here, but for the group.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 1, 2021)

Get to meet up with quite a few old time machinists and mechanics once again under not the best circumstances .


----------



## Janderso (Mar 1, 2021)

Sorry for your loss Dave.


----------



## brino (Mar 1, 2021)

So sorry Dave.

-brino


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 1, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Get to meet up with quite a few old time machinists and mechanics once again under not the best circumstances .


That seems how our family reunions are now planned....


----------



## WobblyHand (Mar 1, 2021)

Sorry to hear this, Dave.  Been a tough time for you.  
Bruce


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 1, 2021)

Not a loss for me , just another good guy deceased before his time . The word on the street is Independent Can and Northrup Grumman are looking to hire . Not up my alley as I'm done with I 95 traffic and the jams . Anyways , I met up with some some old timers and had some laughs , and I have pics coming from the good old days . When I get them , I'll be sure to post them . I've posted the info before , but WE LIKE PICS !


----------

